# Fragen zum Supreme DH



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin kollege , ich habe ein paar fragen und hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden .
Ich interessiere mich für ein supreme und möchte folgendes wissen ,
-Welche Modelljahre waren die supreme dh wo sich der dämpfer am oberrohr abstützt ? Ist das richtig das es 190mm federweg hat ?
-Worauf muß man bei diesen modelljahren achten ? was sind die schwachpunkte ?
-Was muß man für ein modell im guten zustand zahlen ?


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für ein supreme und möchte folgendes wissen ,
> -Welche Modelljahre waren die supreme dh wo sich der dämpfer am oberrohr abstützt ?



Bis einschliesslich 2008.



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ist das richtig das es 190mm federweg hat ?



180.



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> -Worauf muß man bei diesen modelljahren achten ? was sind die schwachpunkte ?



Dass der Hinterbau reisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2013)

Komplett alle bis 08 reissanfällig ?


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Komplett alle bis 08 reissanfällig ?



AFAIK gibt's eh nur die Jahrgaenge 2006 - 2008, also wohl alle 
Wobei die 2006er noch den Daempfer direkt am 'Ende' des Oberrohres hatten:






 und eine eigene Kettenfuehrung (die man bis zum 2008er noch montieren konnte).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2013)

Finde die interessanter als die Jahre danach


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Finde die interessanter als die Jahre danach



Meinst du jetzt die 2006er, wo der Daempfer direkt am Oberrohr (anstatt dass das Oberrohr gebogen ist und der Daempfer an einem Dreieck festgemacht ist, also ab 2007) haengt, oder allgemein die V1.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Februar 2013)

Wenn v1 die Modelle sind wo sich der Dämpfer am OberRohr abstützt dann ja


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wenn v1 die Modelle sind wo sich der Dämpfer am OberRohr abstützt dann ja



Ja, das ist das V1, also 2006(?) - 2008.
Das 2006er ist nur leicht (?)  anders als die spaeteren (2007 und 2008 unterscheidet sich nur durch die Lackierung) - eben die eigene Kettenfuehrung, keine verstellbaren Ausfalleneden (Lenkwinkel IIRC auch nicht), wie's mit der Geometrie ussieht, weiss ich nicht.
2006:




2007 und 2008:


----------

